# Greenbank Chocolate Factory



## Nikolai (Sep 26, 2012)

This has all gone quiet recently. Any-one know the latest with what's going on with this?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 2, 2012)

I read in the local lib dem propaganda that it was being proposed that Whitehall school relocates to the chocolate factory -after extensive refurbishment and that an elderly persons dwelling was being considered as well.....


----------



## greenbank grrrl (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes. There's something afoot. If you live in Greenbank you will be able to join the yahoo forum http://groups.yahoo.com/group/greenbank/ and get involved in what's going on.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 19, 2013)

http://thebristolian.net/2013/04/13/chocs-away-fergo-offers-shanked-shaw-redemption/


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 19, 2013)

_In our application we have listed the old Elizabeth Shaw Chocolate Factory in Easton as our preferred location. However, before anyone starts looking on Rightmove, we should warn you that this is highly speculative._

http://steineracademybristol.org.uk/our-vision/#Loz


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2013)

Bloody hell, just what Easton needs - a racist school.


----------



## greenbank grrrl (May 7, 2013)

all the news now on
https://sites.google.com/site/chocolatefactorybristol/


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2013)

greenbank grrrl said:


> all the news now on
> https://sites.google.com/site/chocolatefactorybristol/


Cheers greenbank grrrl!


----------

